# I need every info possible about buying a property in Spain



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

We are thinking to buy a vacation apartment in Barcelona in the future and I need every info possible about buying a property in Spain .

Get a realtor or not ? Get an old one and fix it or buy one that is already renovated. Is the market still going down or not ? 

Any info is really appreciated ! 

Thank you  .


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

what you are asking is far too vague to give any useful answers if you look through the posts and faqs,you'll get a lot of the info you are seeking, but remember,what suits one person, may not suit you.

best of luck


----------



## rodap (Feb 13, 2013)

Ok, so let's say we want to buy a 100k apartment in Barcelona, do you know how much down payment we need and how much costs the paperwork or who can I contact to find this info ? 
Thanks


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

rodap said:


> Ok, so let's say we want to buy a 100k apartment in Barcelona, do you know how much down payment we need and how much costs the paperwork or who can I contact to find this info ?
> Thanks


Start from the very beginning.


Do you have visas for Spain?
You are talking about a down payment, does this mean you will be applying for a mortgage?
If you are going to need a mortgage, where will you be getting it from, the US or Spain?
As far as costs are concerned, it depends on the value of the property, this affects the notary's fees and taxes, you will also need an abogado (lawyer), maybe a translator if you don't speak Spanish or even Catalan.
Beware of accepting the advice of the realtor about the abogado to use since it may not be the best choice for *you*
Check with the realtor if you, the buyer, will be charged commission as well as the seller (that happens here, to the surprise of many buyers when they get a bill for several thousand euros) and how much it will be
If you don't speak Spanish/Catalan, be wary of going to a realtor or any of the other people you will need to deal with simply because they speak English - a favourite ploy of the many rip-off merchants.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Start from the very beginning.
> 
> 
> Do you have visas for Spain?
> ...


all very good advice..... they wouldn't need a visa to buy a property though.... only to actually _live in it....._


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

rodap said:


> Ok, so let's say we want to buy a 100k apartment in Barcelona, do you know how much down payment we need and how much costs the paperwork or who can I contact to find this info ?
> Thanks


If you reckon on about 11 - 12% of the purchase price for all the 'paperwork and taxes, then you won't be far out.

If it's a brand new flat, then these figures are different.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> If you reckon on about 11 - 12% of the purchase price for all the 'paperwork and taxes, then you won't be far out.
> 
> If it's a brand new flat, then these figures are different.


I saw on the news recently that Cataluña is increase tax on second hand properties to 10% (same as new propertie). So the figures should now be about the same - I'd guess we're looking at around 14% purchase costs these days.


----------



## susanspain (Sep 5, 2008)

Get a really good LAWYER- one that comes recommended! I know someone in Cadiz, she may be have a colleague in BCN?

I cannot stress enough having a totally honest professional to deal with the purchase for you. We took 6 months banging back and forward with our vendor as they were not being open and honest, and it took this time for our gestor to get to the bottom of things.

You can do a property purchase yourself in Spain, but unless you know what you are doing - I wouldn't recommend it!

Only other tip I can give you - in Andalucia at least - some lawyers do the selling and buying contracts for both parties. And this is perfectly legal, however, they may have ties with the other party - so we advise get your own (even if you do pay your own bill and other party pays theirs. Don't cut corners!)


----------

